# Christmas Wrapping --- The Waitresses



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I guess you either love it or hate it....I love it. I guess its my favorite festive song.

Sadly, Patty Donahue of The Waitresses died in 1996 at the young age of 40 from lung cancer. RIP Patty.


















"Bah, humbug!" No, that's too strong

'Cause it is my favorite holiday

But all this year's been a busy blur

Don't think I have the energy

To add to my already mad rush

Just 'cause it's 'tis the season.

The perfect gift for me would be

Completions and connections left from

Last year, ski shop,

Encounter, most interesting.

Had his number but never the time

Most of '81 passed along those lines.

So deck those halls, trim those trees

Raise up cups of Christmas cheer,

I just need to catch my breath,

Christmas by myself this year.

Calendar picture, frozen landscape,

Chilled this room for twenty-four days,

Evergreens, sparkling snow

Get this winter over with!

Flashback to springtime, saw him again,

Would've been good to go for lunch,

Couldn't agree when we were both free,

We tried, we said we'd keep in touch.

Didn't, of course, 'til summertime,

Out to the beach to his boat could I join him?

No, this time it was me,

Sunburn in the third degree.

Now the calendar's just one page

And, of course, I am excited

Tonight's the night, but I've set my mind

Not to do too much about it.

Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas!

But I think I'll miss this one this year.

Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas!

But I think I'll miss this one this year.

Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas!

But I think I'll miss this one this year.

Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas!

But I think I'll miss this one this year.

Hardly dashing through the snow

Cause I bundled up too tight

Last minute have-to-do's

A few cards a few calls

'Cause it's r-s-v-p

No thanks, no party lights

It's Christmas Eve, gonna relax

Turned down all of my invites.

Last fall I had a night to myself,

Same guy called, halloween party,

Waited all night for him to show,

This time his car wouldn't go,

Forget it, it's cold, it's getting late,

Trudge on home to celebrate

In a quiet way, unwind

Doing Christmas right this time.

A&P has its pride in me

With the world's smallest turkey

Already in the oven, nice and hot

Oh damn! Guess what I forgot?

So on with the boots, back out in the snow

To the only all-night grocery,

When what to my wondering eyes should appear

In the line is that guy I've been chasing all year!

"I'm spending this one alone," he said.

"Need a break; this year's been crazy."

I said, "Me too, but why are you?

You mean you forgot cranberries too?"

Then suddenly we laughed and laughed

Caught on to what was happening

That Christmas magic's brought this tale

To a very happy ending! "

Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas!

Couldn't miss this one this year!

Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas!

Couldn't miss this one this year!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I love it!

Here's a link Paul (Unfortunately not the band itself in action









The Waitresses - Christmas Wrapping


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great Xmas song. I heard that while out shopping this morning.

I heard the worst too, Greg Bleedin Lake "I believe in father Xmas" What a turgid tune that is


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep it stands out from the rest doesn't it. I had no idea that she was dead, a shame.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

did anyone here "Santa's A Scotsman" by Scottish Quest All-Stars on Ken Bruce this morning ?









you can here it here (if you dare) you have to do a little quiz 1st just drag the faces to the right place on the map.

http://www.scottishquest.com/howscottish2/movie.htm


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

V. good Paul! I used to work with Ken Bruce's nephew, he's a cop in Fife. He used to tell tales of him entertaining everyone at a big piano in his house. Apparently he's a great guy.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I heard it on Monday on the Steve Wright show whilst driving home. What a great Christmas tune! My favourite Christmas tune is still Fairytale of New York by The Pogues / Kirsty McCall.

Andrew.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Running_man said:


> I heard it on Monday on the Steve Wright show whilst driving home. What a great Christmas tune! My favourite Christmas tune is still Fairytale of New York by The Pogues / Kirsty McCall.
> 
> Andrew.


I was about to write - Christmas Wrapping by The Waitresses was my favourite Christmas tune until Fairytale of New York, which is just unsurpassable.


----------

